# Bullying blog - please spread the word



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi - long time since I have been around, but I have come to ask a favour. I have just started a new blog on the subject of bullying. The idea is to give victims of bullying and those close to them, a place to publish short stories, poems, drawings, etc etc dealing with the subject of bullying. The aim is to raise awareness of the far-reaching effects that bullying has.

I will publish any work anonymously as "guest author" unless I am specifically asked to include the name or website of the author.

Any work published will remain the property of the author, although I do reserve the right to re-publish all or part of any work at a later date once it is submitted.

beat the bullies

I have material for posts for about 3-4 weeks.

Please spread the word

hoggie


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Good to see you "here", Hoggie. Thanks for the info on the blog.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Good idea~ My daughter was bullied in public school years ago. These kids need an out. Thanks for what you are doing!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Cindy and bajiay - if it helps even a few kids then I will be happy h


----------

